# 3 Weeks Left??



## BeerBong (Oct 3, 2013)

I can't have but 3 weeks left for outside before frost and the real cold hits here in Maine.  Here is one of the tops of my MOB (Mother of Berries) an early "Heavy Indica" cross (Sites say 45-50 days), yet here I am in October still waiting....  This being my first year I'm still learning the stages of bud growth.  How am I looking?  Will 3 weeks do me right?


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 3, 2013)

Here's a couple more.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 3, 2013)

Its all strain related, yours look to have at least 3 weeks more.
'
Did you look at the trich's with a scope?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 3, 2013)

Plants lookin proper there *Beerbong*. Yeah I'd say 3-5 weeks, strain dependant.

Like *growdude* asked, have you scoped'em yet?


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 3, 2013)

I used a magnifying glass, they appear to be cloudy.  I ordered a 60x jewlers loop on e-bay this morning, should be here within the week. I don't think I have 5 weeks of nice weather...suggestions? Could I bring them inside and finish them in a window like a houseplant or some ****? I have big windows!!!  Hmmm...sounds stupid even typing it, but thought I'd ask...

Also why do you guys suppose they flowered so late?  These were supposed to be an early strain, yet I have friends who have all kinds of bud drying.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 3, 2013)

as long as they're in relocatable pots and can fit under a light. I know you said they're OD girls but if I had a bloom light (1kwhps) at your disposal, I'd put'em under that to finish (12/12). 

I don't know how well they'd finish blooming in a lower light exposure (inside next to a window) along with the seasonal change.

eace: n' *mojo* for ya.


Mostly to all- cloudy trichs is usually what I'd call semi-ripe and from the strain description of MOB (says 45 days which seems a bit quick to me) it says it's a heavy Indica. Indica's are typically faster finishers compared to sativa's and sativa-heavy hybrids.


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah I have a 6 sq foot spot for my little donkey dink girls, thats about it for indoor spots.  Enough for 2 15 inch plants.... Guess I'll pray the weather holds out.

Thought on the late flower? Or is it even late?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 3, 2013)

Don't know why it'd be delayed, really :confused2:

Did it get really cold there? Cold weather will make it halt growth, I know that.


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 3, 2013)

No.  It's been in the 70's all week actually.  Nights are dropping int the low 40's though.  I see mid 30's at night predicted for next week, 50's during the day.


----------



## stonedwoodsman (Oct 3, 2013)

BeerBong said:
			
		

> I can't have but 3 weeks left for outside before frost and the real cold hits here in Maine. Here is one of the tops of my MOB (Mother of Berries) an early "Heavy Indica" cross (Sites say 45-50 days), yet here I am in October still waiting.... This being my first year I'm still learning the stages of bud growth. How am I looking? Will 3 weeks do me right?


:icon_smile: Hey Beer Bong, how'ya doing neh-bar!  I'm 'down the road a peck, in NW'rn CT.  I'm kinda seeing the same thing with some of my Black Domina, and Blue Chem girls.  I've been looking at the Trichs, with, #1 a two-section  magnifier, #2 a three-lens machinist's loupe, and #3 a Little 60x100x handheld microscope, and they SHOULD be ready by now! The (Blue Chem started slowly flowering on 7/6 (!?) which I thought was about a month too early, but...).  Trichs are clear to milky, and I'm looking for 20-30% amber, before I harvest.
 I have a few more strains that will need 2 to 4 (?) more week's, but we usually get our first 32 degrees by mid October, so I'll have to see.

 The weather here in New England has been gorgeous, sunny & dry for most of the last month, so as long as I don't really see any changes in the Trichs, I'm just gonna let 'em grow a bit longer.

Let us  know how your garden turns out!

Stonedwoodsman  :icon_smile:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 4, 2013)

pretty sure the cause is the cold nights, granted warm days but with such cold temps the plant slows growth or stops all together if prolonged exposure to the low temps, so basically at night they are getting so cold they are shutting down and not processing as they should, so during the day they must warm up first to start processing as usual but the cold nights hampers the plants ability to do its thing at night, relax and get ready for another day, so cold for long periods of time they shut down rather then relax.


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 4, 2013)

How about bringing them in my shed at night?  It sits in the sun most of the day and stays warm in there.  There is no ventiation in there, but I feel the nights cool the shed down enough where it wouldn't hurt my plant (says the noob)...  Concerns with this?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 4, 2013)

lack of ventilation could result in issues... mold mainly.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 4, 2013)

BeerBong said:
			
		

> How about bringing them in my shed at night?  It sits in the sun most of the day and stays warm in there.  There is no ventiation in there, but I feel the nights cool the shed down enough where it wouldn't hurt my plant (says the noob)...  Concerns with this?



You may want to get an oscillating fan in there if you do. It'll prevent mold spore from taking hold.

eace: n' _*mojo*_ for your girls there* beerbong*.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2013)

It is most certainly the cold nights that are slowing things down.  When temps get below 60, the plant basically does nothing.  I would say that unless you can keep the shed temps at 60 or higher, it isn't going to do much good to bring them in at night.  If you are concerned about freezing weather, you will need to take them in.  But I don't think the shed will do anything to hasten the flowering.


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 4, 2013)

If they have stopped and the weather won't allow them to grow, and the shed won't do....what are my options?  Take them right inside my house at night? Should I just hack em down before I lose them?  I can still get a good week in the mid to high 60's during the day, although those temps will drop well below 60 at night.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Oct 4, 2013)

just make sure to water them daily...the wet soil holds heat for the roots, which do the heavy lifting during dark hours....hth



mojo


----------



## FarmToTable (Oct 4, 2013)

Im in the same boat with a Blue OG and a Skunk 11. Monster plants...budding heavily, but seem to have slowed down quite a bit thanks to the cold nights here in the NE country. Id like to give them a month more since they are behind but probably only have 10 more days of weather. Goes into 40s at night...low 40s. As THG said they are just shutting down. I'm going to go to the 2nd frost and bring em in. Wont be to full potential but i'm sure will satisfy.

On the other hand I pulled train wreck, 8 ball kush, and AK that were already cloudier than clear. 

The sun angle changed as well...giving my og and skunk almost no direct sunlight to finish.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 4, 2013)

if you have good days for another week or so it might not hurt to move them indoors at night to keep them above 60, but if the days are any colder then 60 you may as well chop now, unless your able to get an HPS indoors to finish them off, thats about all you can do at this time...


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 4, 2013)

So I went to Radio Shack and bought a pocket microcsope.  Couldn't wait a week for my e-bay purchace.  Tops are cloudy with about 10% amber.  Bottoms of the plant are cloudy with little to no sign of amber.  I'm thinking next weekend?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 4, 2013)

I'd take as soon as possible rather then a possibilty of weather or mold or whatever mucking up your harvest before you pull them.

*MOJO*


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 4, 2013)

Away at a wedding tomorrow, but I guess they will come down Sunday. Dissapionted in bud size but trichs seem to be right on point.  Oh well..I'll post a thread with my results.


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Oct 5, 2013)

My guess is,with no red hairs yet you should at least have 3 weeks.But could i be wrong about a mature plant having no red hairs?I mean im no grow pro but in my experience you should have about 3 weeks after you see the first red hair before harvest


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 5, 2013)

She's about 40-50% red. Lower buds have very little red on them, tops are more than half red. The lower half really seems to need more time, but I'm comfortable taking the tops this week.  I'm starting to think she is closer then first believed, just with smaller than expected buds.  I think another week to 10 days would have been ideal but we aren't even going to see 60 degrees today.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 5, 2013)

actually i agree with Red Eye, that plant DEFENTALY could have used another 3 weeks at least if conditions were ideal or you could bring it indoors and finish flowering, she really is behind despite the fact that the trichomes are cloudy and half the pistils are changing colors, btw its not always red, sone go orange and some even stay kind of whitish with a slight yellow/orange hue. so its hard to tell based on pistil maturity, my sour diesal has 3 weeks left without a doubt and shes already oretty close to all cloudy with about 5-10% amber, a good 50% of pistils or more are orange, but shes not as fat as i know she will get, the last 3 weeks are typically when the plant bulks up and puts on the most weight. its not a total loss youll still get some good smoke and again like i said before, i know your indoor space is small, but if you have an HPS and are able to flower indoors even though you have limited height, chop the tops and finish off the smaller lower stuff if you have the accomidations to do so... as for your statement Beerbong, shes not as close as your thinking, she defentaly needs more time to reach full potential. perhaps think about investing in an indoor flower area would be my first suggestion, and my 2nd would be, make sure you know approx what day in what month gives you a 12/12 light schedule for where you live and make sure you have enough time, like 2 months from that point to insure your plants will finish next year,... i still havnt seen when this was put outside, there is a very good chance that you put her out after the ~10weeks till harvest date, granted weather is pretty stupid but if she was put out late, she was going through her transition to flower/stretch phase getting ready to start flowering during the time she should have already been through this phase and well underway flowering. only things i can think of that may help for next year, but i have a feeling you will always get the extreame colds this time of year and might not ever be able to successfuly grow a longer flowering plant outdoors, truely you should invest in an at least 600watt if not 1000watt HPS light, givin how far north you are and the weather around this time of year, it would give you the chance to be able to finish these outdoor beauties if the weather doesnt permit you to,.. better then harvesting early every year.  sorry for the run on just alot to say i guess lol, well above all have fun and stay ooh so high XD


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 6, 2013)

So I talked to some local growers at the wedding this weekend and they looked at me like I had 3 heads when I said I was considering pulling these girls early. This is apparently "Normal" for here in Maine.  So I've been convinced to indeed give these girls 3 more weeks. These guys have been growing outdoors here for years, so wish my girls luck! I'm gonna try to go to Nov 1st, or first frost, whichever comes first.


----------



## anglerguy78 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey BB...I've grown in northern mass for many years and found that plants can easily survive down to high 30s at night so keep growing until trichs are where you like them or just before first frost, whichever comes first. Just support buds for denser growth and weight and tap off water after rains.  I made the mistake of harvesting one of two plants early last year but it could have gone at least two weeks later and gotten much fatter based on the one I let go for another week. Good luck.


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the tips.  I'll let this thread die now. I'll post my yield in a couple weeks!


----------



## Happy Hooker (Oct 6, 2013)

I think there has been a lot of grows messed up this season . Some plants mature and the next 1 growing along side of it weeks off all the same strain and seeds from the same place.


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 9, 2013)

Eeek!  34 degrees last night!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 9, 2013)

BeerBong said:
			
		

> Eeek!  34 degrees last night!


 
Can't you just cover them at night like we do tomatoes and peppers when frost threatens?


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 9, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Can't you just cover them at night like we do tomatoes and peppers when frost threatens?



I'll be bringing them right indoors starting tonight.  Still mid to high 60's during the day! 

So my stash is running low, got about a weeks worth left.  Is it ok to take a top or 2? Or will that slow these girls down even more. I'd rather spend some cash then wait even longer on these plants.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 9, 2013)

well your gonna have to buy some it looks like, there is no way if you even harvest right now that it will be fully dried and cured within a week... thats like 2-3 weeks min. as for taking the tops i wouldnt untill they are ready, after all they are the biggest... honestly take a lower branch or 2 if you really NEED to... if not go buy a bag for now and wait this out till the plant is ready, if you take it early even just the tops youll be dissappointed in the end when everythings dried and cured... thats like saying your outta apples and your gonna go grab a bunch off the tree that are still golfball size and green... if its not ready its not ready plain and simple, dont get me wrong we all want there to be some way to flower a plant in half the time but its just cant be done. let it do its thing and have some patiance, i know its hard but it will pay off in the end, trust me... iv had to take plants early due to hermi issues and well it sucked, wasnt as strong nor as fat as it should have been, just wait.


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 10, 2013)

Stop yelling at me.  Kidding, kidding.  I won't touch them, I swear.




			
				sunakard2000 said:
			
		

> i still havnt seen when this was put outside, there is a very good chance that you put her out after the ~10weeks till harvest date, granted weather is pretty stupid but if she was put out late, she was going through her transition to flower/stretch phase getting ready to start flowering during the time she should have already been through this phase and well underway flowering.



I got the one in the picture on July 7th, topped and super cropped her and out she went. There is a whole thread on the smaller one here

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65864

Other was an LSD strain, she's gone already.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 10, 2013)

lol good good. sorry if it sounded like i was yelling at you, just hate seeing new people take non mature plants, been there done that lol, anywho july7th that may have been the issue, should have stuck her out in june, but alls well, give her that extra few weeks if yah can, bring her inside out of the stupid cold temps and put her out once the sun comes up and warms things up, so she isnt out in the cold... trial and error my friend, and even with a few errors, but then again who doesnt make mistakes, your girl there looks great, so good job just ride it out.


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 12, 2013)

!0 days later.  Not a ton of growth at all.  Trichs have a bit more amber.  Still alot of white hairs on the lower parts of the plants.


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 12, 2013)

In comparison my clones (of the bigger plant) have almost caught them in bud size!  These are 28 day into flower.


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 13, 2013)

Been bringing my plants in the past couple nights. My girlfriend went out for a late cig last night and left my yellow porch lights on all night.  These shine through my window right on my plants!  AAgghhh! I'm starting to think these girls just weren't meant to finish...sad frickin' face.

Edit:
It just dawned on me(pun intended)...is it lights that could have slowed them down, or even stopped them?  I moved them when I first posted this thread from a rural area to in town.  It's much brighter here at night. Street lights, porch lights etc... Is it possible they moved back into veg?

Further Edit:
After further inspection and comparing pics from earlier I'm convinced I've revegged my plants. New leaf growth on the buds. So...Try to re-revert (lol) and risk hermies and whatever else may come with that or cut em and be done wih it?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 13, 2013)

no its not revegging at all... looks just fine to me. you have to have them under 24 hours of light a day and for at least like 2-3 weeks... and youll see mutated leaves, single blade leaf, all yours appear to be ordinary sugar leaves.


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm upset that they seem to have stopped.  I'm gonna end up harvesting my clones before these girls. I helped my buddy trim his late harvest stuff the other day and here is my supposedly early harvest plants still out in mid October.  He just laughs at me...he's not very helpful. I'm just over thinking maybe, trying to figure it out.  Everytime I come across something I'm all, "That's it!!", then it ends up not being the problem. These girls have had flowers on them since at least 8/14. (Edit: The big one has.  The smaller was moved from a crappy spot late with early flowers, end of August but was still outside all summer)  I checked pics and old texts to make sure. 60 days into flower on a strain that is supposed to take 45 days and they still look like they need 3 weeks.


----------

